# Summer League AKA The Giannis and Jabari Show



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

> *Cavaliers 70 – Bucks 68 (Bucks fans who care about the score: 0 Bucks fans happy about Giannis and Jabari: All)*
> 
> My travels to the Cox Pavilion on Friday night to watch what I already knew was a much anticipated Las Vegas Summer League game between the Milwaukee Bucks and Cleveland Cavaliers (read those last 14 words a few more times, let them sink in) were not smooth travels. On top of that, I did not assume I needed to stake out a seat too far in advance in the media section. There are always open seats when the Bucks play.
> 
> ...


http://www.bucksketball.com/2014/07...ucks-fans-happy-about-giannis-and-jabari-all/


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

https://vine.co/v/MxqLpPDu601
https://vine.co/v/Mxbq0eUeOwn


----------



## Gronehestu (Oct 9, 2013)

lol I yelled travel upon watching that Giannis dunk. Oh, NBA

It was an incredible play though. The guy looks like an albatross flying out in front of a pack of seagulls. Is he the longest-armed player in the NBA?

If he's really 6'11" now, and still that quick and agile and continues developing his handle...shit. I hope his jumper is improving too because his athleticism as absolutely stupid. Kid could be a star


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

With him and Parker the future is bright in MKE.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Giannis and Parker both looked solid, though it seemed like Parker was pressing a little bit at times (and so I expect his summer league performances to improve). The big question for me is whether or not Giannis can take some of the assertiveness he showed last night and apply it during the regular season. He's still raw, but there's a saying musicians use, which is make your mistakes loudly... hopefully he keeps trying to take on more and more responsibility within the offense. He's already on the verge of being a beast in transition.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)




----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)




----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

First time I've seen much of Parker. Does he have a jumpshot? It's strange for a full highlight reel to not contain any mid range efforts. 

He looks like a load down low, got to love that aggressive style.


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

He definitely had a jump shot at Duke, but it wasn't falling last night.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)




----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)




----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)




----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)




----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)




----------

